# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Непонятная проблема

## Дмитрий Ажажа

Пожалуйста помогите с проблемой. 
После перехода по ссылке происходит переадресация и выскакивает вот такая страница и "блокирует" браузер.
Заранее спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

